# TSE:K (Kinross Gold)



## Cerby (Feb 22, 2012)

Can someone give me some insight on this stock and if its a risky buy or not.

http://www.google.ca/finance?q=TSE:K

These are the factors that have me alarmed:

-negative EPS
-low beta
-downward spiral trend
-no listed P/E

To me these say that the stock is high risk and not worth buying. Can someone give me another opinion on the matter? thanks


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

There is already a thread on this, but yes it is a risky buy. For one it is a gold mining company and two it has its own set of problems which you can easily research and also has a law suit up against it. Having said that I bought it last Friday hoping the negatives are behind it and it is ready to go forward but we shall soon see.


----------

